# MTB - Landkreis Cloppenburg



## rolf1612 (12. September 2010)

Hallo Leute ich möchte heute dieses Thema erstellen, um zu erfahren, ob es auch Mountainbiker aus dem LK Cloppenburg gibt. Mich würde interessieren, wo ihr fahrt. Also bitte meldet euch hier. Vielleicht gibt es ja mal die Möglichkeit zusammen eine Tour zu fahren. Des weiteren könnt ihr euch hier gerne austauschen.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## No-F3aR (5. Februar 2011)

Moin sagen.... Jepp jepp.. hier ist noch n Clp-Biker..

Sind zu zweit z.Zt. direkt in Cloppenburg, machen in Abständen auch Touren nach Porta Westfalica, Dammer Berge und demnächst evtl. mal Harz.

Wir fahren überwiegend XC, Touren, wobei man uns auch im Allmountain Bereich einsiedeln kann.

Könnt auch gerne mal hier reinschauen.. die Seite ist noch neu, daher noch nicht gut besucht...

http://triebtreter.de.tl/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

